# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox  Angry Cyclone Box Free and Standalone XGold213 Unlocking Released

## mohamed73

Hi, new update for *Cyclone Box* is released. 
Added hash reading for LBF for XGold213 based phones. Operation is free, quick and standalone.
And now best, you don't need to know phone CPU platform. Just select USB  connection, go to BB5 tab, click good old "Read LBF Data" button, and  Cyclone will *AUTOMATICALLY* detect if this is xgold213, or Texas Instruments based product.  *Supported models:* 
Asha 200 RM-761
Asha 200 RM-762
C1-01 RM-607
C1-01 RM-608
C1-02 RM-643
C1-02 RM-644
C2-00 RM-704
C2-02 RM-692
C2-02 RM-693
C2-05 RM-724
C2-05 RM-725
C2-03 RM-702
C2-06 RM-702
C2-07 RM-692
C2-08 RM-702
X2-02 RM-694
X2-05 RM-772  *Operation log:* 
  Code:
 Reading SL3 LOG File... [Nokia C1-01 USB Phonet]: Port opened OK! MCU Version	V 06.07 MCU Date	13-10-11 Product		RM-607 (Nokia C1-01) Manufacturer	(c) Nokia             IMEI		359763042577981 Mastercode	266565212 XGold213 Detected Analyzing Profile Bits... Phone can be NCK unlocked using KEYPAD Phone can be NCK unlocked using FBUS 15 Digits NCK Found Booting X-Gold via USB... If PC Can't detect any new device, probably your phone is erased. Do following if needed: 1. Eject battery 2. Eject cable 3. Insert cable 4. Insert battery 5. Press power-on [Nokia C1-01 USB Phonet]: Port opened OK! Switching to RAW Mode... [Nokia USB Flashing Generic]: Port opened OK! X-Gold: Ready, MCU ID Block: 1FB300020303010100FF [PBL] : Ready [EBL] : Mode CC [EBL] : Quantum_Bootloader_2.5_M1S1 [EBL] : Ready Setting Baudrate to 6500000bps... Baudrate Accepted (6500000bps) Flash Chip 0x00898982, Intel, Size: 64MBytes Success!  *Release Notes*
1. You should have installed latest installer from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (this one released at October 2011, most users don't need thus)
2. Autoupdate will work, if not, download new exe manually from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
3. If you encountering Autoupdate problems, check firewall.
4. After updating, make sure on bottom-right statusbar you have "No  updates avaiable". This updates also downloading XMM2130 loaders from  server, so make sure before you start LBF'ing XGold213, you get "No  updates avaiable" - this will ensure your 100% success reading LBF data.
5. New firmware v01.88 is required. Update box using Box Maintenance.  Please be patient during upgrade progress and don't disconnect your box.  We have increased update tries credit numbers from 3 to 5, because of  some users problems with update process.   *Join us on facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Best Regards, *Cyclone* TeamHi, new update for *Cyclone Box* is released. 
Added hash reading for LBF for XGold213 based phones. Operation is free, quick and standalone.
And now best, you don't need to know phone CPU platform. Just select USB  connection, go to BB5 tab, click good old "Read LBF Data" button, and  Cyclone will *AUTOMATICALLY* detect if this is xgold213, or Texas Instruments based product.  *Supported models:* 
Asha 200 RM-761
Asha 200 RM-762
C1-01 RM-607
C1-01 RM-608
C1-02 RM-643
C1-02 RM-644
C2-00 RM-704
C2-02 RM-692
C2-02 RM-693
C2-05 RM-724
C2-05 RM-725
C2-03 RM-702
C2-06 RM-702
C2-07 RM-692
C2-08 RM-702
X2-02 RM-694
X2-05 RM-772  *Operation log:*    

```
 Reading SL3 LOG File... [Nokia C1-01 USB Phonet]: Port opened OK! MCU Version    V 06.07 MCU Date    13-10-11 Product        RM-607 (Nokia C1-01) Manufacturer    (c) Nokia             IMEI        359763042577981 Mastercode    266565212 XGold213 Detected Analyzing Profile Bits... Phone can be NCK unlocked using KEYPAD Phone can be NCK unlocked using FBUS 15 Digits NCK Found Booting X-Gold via USB... If PC Can't detect any new device, probably your phone is erased. Do following if needed: 1. Eject battery 2. Eject cable 3. Insert cable 4. Insert battery 5. Press power-on [Nokia C1-01 USB Phonet]: Port opened OK! Switching to RAW Mode... [Nokia USB Flashing Generic]: Port opened OK! X-Gold: Ready, MCU ID Block: 1FB300020303010100FF [PBL] : Ready [EBL] : Mode CC [EBL] : Quantum_Bootloader_2.5_M1S1 [EBL] : Ready 
  
```

Setting Baudrate to 6500000bps... Baudrate Accepted (6500000bps) Flash Chip 0x00898982, Intel, Size: 64MBytes Success!  *Release Notes*
1. You should have installed latest installer from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (this one released at October 2011, most users don't need thus)
2. Autoupdate will work, if not, download new exe manually from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
3. If you encountering Autoupdate problems, check firewall.
4. After updating, make sure on bottom-right statusbar you have "No  updates avaiable". This updates also downloading XMM2130 loaders from  server, so make sure before you start LBF'ing XGold213, you get "No  updates avaiable" - this will ensure your 100% success reading LBF data.
5. New firmware v01.88 is required. Update box using Box Maintenance.  Please be patient during upgrade progress and don't disconnect your box.  We have increased update tries credit numbers from 3 to 5, because of  some users problems with update process.   *Join us on facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Best Regards, *Cyclone* Team

----------


## benferhat

عمل ممتاز شكرا أستاد

----------


## نوارمحمد

شكرا لجهودكم

----------

